

Ask HN: Why is there so much The Atlantic on the frontpage? - rmorabia

The Atlantic is known for clickbait, low-quality articles that would possibly never get voted so many times on Hacker News, and beyond that, so many times in one day.
======
RedStarComrade
Maybe they're link spam bots. Reddit had this issue before, I believe.

------
erkose
Are you trolling us? The Atlantic is a well regarded publication.

~~~
rmorabia
Definitely not trolling. The Atlantic may be well-regarded, but it's full of
pseudo-science and feel-good news that doesn't seem on par with Hacker News'
adherence to quality.

~~~
erkose
I think you've confused The Atlantic with medium dot com.

